# Beginner question - theory book



## Doug Michon

I'm certainly confused by this page. I think that I'm supposed to play measure 1-8, then 1-6, 9-18, then how do I finish?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Chopin Fangirl

.


----------



## Doug Michon

Thank you, Chopin Fangirl! Apparently I guessed correctly, but it was truly just an educated guess.


----------



## mbhaub

Just wait until you encounter a Strauss waltz and try to figure out the roadmap!


----------



## pianozach

Chopin Fangirl said:


> This is certainly a very loopy piece! But you play 1-8, repeat but skip measures 7 & 8 (or, as you say it, 1-6), then 9-18. D.C. al Fine basically means you go back to the beginning and then play till where it says Fine, so you would play measures 1-6, then skip to the second ending (as is the custom of D.C. al Fine... unless it specifies to repeat) 9 & 10.
> 
> All together -
> 
> 1-8, 1-6, 9-18, 1-6, 9-10


Technically correct . . . BUT . . . for many players this is an opportunity to "get it over with", and skip the 1st ending the second time around.


----------



## Vasks

mbhaub said:


> Just wait until you encounter a Strauss waltz and try to figure out the roadmap!


You got that RIGHT!! And the waltzes by Waldteufel are just like Strauss'


----------

